# Best socks for sweaty feet



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

My 3yo DS tends to have sweaty feet. Crocs have been a blessing! But sometimes he needs to wear more substantial shoes. The woman at the shoe store is advising me to avoid 100% cotton socks and get something with some nylon to wick the sweat away. Hmmm. To me 100% cotton seems a lot more comfortable. I would personally rather have my socks get damp and have to change my socks in the middle of the day than wear socks with nylon. I do check DS's feet periodically, but I can't say there will never be a time that I won't miss that his socks are damp. Also, he has eczema, so I want the option that will be best for his skin.

Do you think it is best to get socks that have some nylon? Or would you stick to the cotton? I am open to other suggestions and spam is okay too.

I am sorry if this is the wrong forum--I couldn't think of where would be a better place for this question.

Thanks for any advice anyone has!


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

cotton my get wet but, it wicks the moisture away from his foot and breaths. Nylon or poly on the other hand holds the moisture against his feet and can be uncomfortable. I would stick with cotton myself, I have a few pairs of socks that are blend and I can't stand them.

The only exception to this that I can think of is maybe 100% wool socks? Maybe another mom can help you there.

Jenn


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

wool would be ideal


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
wool would be ideal

Do you know where I can buy wool socks for kids?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

hiking shops? a friendly knitter-friend? I know there are some other catalogs out there carrying really soft wool kids clothing but I'm blanking on names.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
hiking shops? a friendly knitter-friend? I know there are some other catalogs out there carrying really soft wool kids clothing but I'm blanking on names.

I will start looking. Let me know if you think of a place!

I actually knit myself but I already have a few projects lined up and DS really needs some socks now. Also, I tend to cheat when I knit socks and use worsted or at least sport weight wool, so they go faster, but for DS wearing them in shoes I am thinking the thinner yarn people usually use for socks would be best.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

My sweaty-footed husband does prefer poly or wool-blend socks to cotton; they keep his feet warmer and drier. If you go with wool, please try to get wool from happy animals.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

A hemp/wool blend would be ideal. IME







It's not scratchy like wool and hemp also wicks moisture away from the skin. They might be difficult to find though... I used to work at a hemp store that sold them though. They are awesome! I also have very sweaty feet...

love and peace.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
A hemp/wool blend would be ideal. IME







It's not scratchy like wool and hemp also wicks moisture away from the skin. They might be difficult to find though... I used to work at a hemp store that sold them though. They are awesome! I also have very sweaty feet...

love and peace.









There's a shop in my town called Hempen Goods--i should check them out. Love your username by the way.

Srain--you are right about wool from happy animals. I need to learn more about how you know what wool is good in that regard.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I have one lucky pair of Smart Wool socks and compared to some good Land's End wool socks the Smart Wool is still my all-time favorite! I prefer the woolies over the cotton even in the summer! I got my DH hooked on wool socks too!

Crocs are great for air circulation!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
A hemp/wool blend would be ideal.

I went to Hempen Goods today to look for hemp/wool socks. No luck. All they had were OC socks, and none in DS's size.

I looked at those Smart Wool socks online. Those do look nice.

Also, I talked to MIL and have gotten her started knitting DS a pair of wool socks. So we will have one pair in the not-too-distant future.

Thanks for the suggestions, mamas.







Let me know if you have any more ideas.


----------



## jamsmama (Jul 16, 2005)

Smartwool!


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Any runner will tell you that cotton is simply not as comfortable when wet as poly blends. Sorry folks but it is simply the truth. The fact that one is crunchy and wants to live NFL shouldn't deter us from the facts. 100 percent Cotton does NOT wick away moisture, why would anyone want to pretend that it does.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Indeed. I mean, if cotton wicked away moisture, we would all be using cotton diaper covers.









Cotton doesn't feel good when it gets wet. But, wool DOES help wick away moisture and doesn't feel horrible when wet like cotton does. Smartwool socks sound like a good thing to try for your DS in this situation... I'm considering getting some of these as well!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Another vote for Smartwool! Smart wool is washable and won't sink. It's a tradmarked kind of wool.
Hemp or linen (not sure you can find linen socks) are also good choices. When cotton gets wet, it tends to stay wet and then bacteria can grow resulting in stinky cotton sweat socks. Wool, hemp and linen all have natural properties that inhibit the growth bacteria. And something about the way moisture percipitates out of them you don't feel cold while they dry. You feel cold when cotton dries.

The crocs, while they have holes for ventilation and bacteria inhibiting properties are still plastic - ya now? You might also try a high quality leather shoe which will provide some more ventilation. I would look in Lands End for shoes and wool socks.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya44* 
The fact that one is crunchy and wants to live NFL shouldn't deter us from the facts. 100 percent Cotton does NOT wick away moisture, why would anyone want to pretend that it does.

You are making some unfair assumptions about my skepticism about nylon. I am not a synthetic-fabric-phobe. We live in fleece around here. I am a runner and I personally prefer the feel of cotton socks. I acknowledged in my OP that cotton gets wet and never said I thought it wicks away moisture.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

JennP said:


> cotton my get wet but, it wicks the moisture away from his foot and breaths./QUOTE]
> 
> I wasn't talking about you zelda's mom, but rather this post.
> 
> And It was nothing personal against the poster, but cotton simply does nto act the way she says.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with the others who recommend wool. From personal experience with sweaty feet I've found that wool is the only thing that keeps my feet dry and comfy. I buy Smartwool (not cheap but they last forever) and I think they make kids sizes. You can sometimes get them on sale at REI.


----------

